# Getting a senior dog acclimated in a new home...



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

So, I feel a little silly asking this, but does anyone have tips for getting a senior dog comfortable in a new home? Our new arrival hasn't really ever been in a home before, and she seems pretty stressed out... any tips/experiences on how to make the process a little more comfortable would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

If she has never been in a home before, everything is probably new and strange to her - maybe a little scary. She may also have accidents. If she is not being crated, I would confine her to a small gated area - like the kitchen. I think she would feel more secure in a small space and it would be easier to clean up any messes. Give her time and love. She will adjust. I have never brought in a senior dog, but my current dog is a senior. She likes to be where I am. She can do steps, but they are tough. I try to keep her on one level and limit the number of times she goes up and down steps.

I'm sorry I can't be more helpful. Maybe someone in rescue, who has fostered a senior can weigh in. Thank you for taking in a senior dog. They are the best.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I adopted our female at age 7 from our breeder. She had not been in the house since she was a pup. She seemed to take to it pretty well, we crated her for the first week. Then we let her come into our room with a gate up. We do have another dog so I think that was a big help.

If she is used to a kennel then she will be ok in a crate. I found that just giving her time and ignoring her helped allot. When she was ready she came to us. I am sure others will have more helpful information. Oh and make the rules clear, do not coddle just because she is new. Our female likes to put her front paws on the counter, a firm no is all it takes. Also wait for any training if she does not know basic commands like sit. Let her get comfy first.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

First night was a little rough...diarrhea all over her crate...poor girl. She did eat a tiny bit this morning though, and is following me around the house like my shadow...I'm optimistic.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

*Update *

So after a morning of alarming lethargy and labored breathing, I took her back to work...she'd been acting "off" for a few days prior; we're hoping it's just a minor infection or something causing her to not feel well. I'd be more comfortable trying to get her to feel better in an environment that's familiar to her, and then trying to take her home again when she's up for it. I'm grateful that I can keep an eye on her there... I'm just worried sick and feeling awful


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

First...I want to give you a big hug for taking in a senior. I too have taken in a senior with many health issues...and while the most challenging thing I have ever done (in terms of dealing with her health)...I have never done anything more rewarding. I think she gives me back tenfold what I have given her. 

She too was an outdoor dog her whole life...so the first week was a little hairy in terms of her fear of the house...didn't even want to walk on our hardwood floors. She found immense comfort in her crate...to the point where she didn't want to leave it...but over time...inch by inch she overcame her obsticles. One day it was peaking around the corner....then taking a step into the room...onto the scarey floor....etc. 

Lethargy and panting scares me. In our girls case it was due to stage 4 hw and the damage it has done. I will be keeping her in my prayers...please keep us updated on her.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for keeping her in your thoughts... the trainer I work for (and her owner for the past two years) wanted to bring her to his vet himself...right now I guess it looks like she has a UTI, so she should be ok with some antibiotics... according to the vet, since she's "no spring chicken", being in a new place just compounded the feeling crappy, so she's going to stay at the kennel for a little while until she's back to her old self....fingers crossed. She perked up significantly once she was back to the kennel, while we were waiting to take her to the vet. She ate some, sniffed around, and while still lethargic was breathing fine. I guess we just wait and see at this point?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

When I brought Tessa home she was a little nervous at first but she immediately took to looking around and exploring her surroundings. I don't think she had ever been in a house before but I can't say that for sure. She has obviously spent most of her life in a kennel judging by the callouses she has and she was a stray when AC found her. But she adjusted pretty quick. I immediately worked on getting her crate trained. She got fed in her crate and any and all treats were given in her crate. It quickly became a favorite place. She had a couple of accidents but it didn't take long to get her to learn that she needed to do her business outside. Over all, I think she was just so happy to have a home and someone to care for her that she came around quickly.

Thank you for taking in this old girl and giving her a second chance. I am sure with some love and patience she will come around.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

*Update *

So, looks like my girl is on the mend!! She chowed down like a pig today, was fairly alert today, and was even barking like a fool... looks like the antibiotics are kicking in. Still waiting on the results of the blood tests, but looks like we might be in the clear and she can come home with me sometime in the next few weeks!!! (Sorry...I'm absurdly excited about this... a few days ago I sat with her for a while and she was not doing well at all...I had this weird feeling that it'd be the last time I'd get to see her....but this morning she was actually excited to see me (or someone...I'll just pretend it was to see me)!!)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Years ago I picked up, for our local rescue, a 13 year old Dobe that had been abandoned. I took her to my house and she was so pitiful and needy that I couldn't make her leave. 

I had a tough time getting her to go outside unless I went with her. She was so afraid I was going to leave her out there. It didn't take her any time at all to adjust, though, and she was my shadow for 11 months (until she went to the bridge). She had a lot of adventures in those eleven months, including spending time on my father's houseboat. 

For those people that think older dogs won't bond with you, they are wrong. 

Thank you so much for taking a senior dog. You won't regret it!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am glad to hear she is feeling better.


----------

